# NGD: Koa DC800



## Uncreative123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Way too cold out today to do any outside pictures. So these indoor ones will have to do for the time being, even if they're not the best.
































































Alright, so upon first looking at the Koa I was pretty bummed. It looks nothing like any of the other Carvin Koa tops that I had been looking at. After dropping $400 on a Koa top I guess I expected it to look a lot better than that. It almost looks like plain mahogany to me. I completely understand now why people specify every detail about the tops they want to Carvin. Lesson learned- specify nice top or get the left overs. It looks incredibly sexy from the back though. Very happy with that.

I can look past the top, but the "gold" hardware arriving this way I think is unacceptable especially when it cost $50 extra; It was either never completely covered or already somehow rubbed off:











I like the look of the Gold hardware, but I can't imagine what that'll look like after a couple months. I'm considering changing my other build back to black hardware because of this.
And I don't know what this is on the fretboard but I'm wondering if this needs to be sent back to be taken care of; little hard to see, but that little line/bump sticks out the slightest bit- it didn't bother me when playing over it, but if you run your finger across it, it definitely sticks out:









Aside from all of that, I think the guitar is very well built. After playing nothing but Music Mans and Prestige Ibanez's for the last couple years I can say this is right up there, no doubt (except for the cheaply painted hardware, lol). The one thing that blew me away was how LIGHT the guitar was. It weighs less than my JP7. Feels very comfortable too. The low F# is a little flubby, so I'll probably throw on the .84 D'addario's I have if I don't have to send it back. 
I'll echo the sentiment about the pickups. They're legit. I won't change them. 
This is my first 8 string and my first 27" scale guitar. When I first opened the case I couldn't believe it was 27" scale. It certainly doesn't look any longer than 25.5 and doesn't feel too different either. That's much easier to get use to than that low F#. I'll try to do a video or something soon, but I'd like to hear what everyone else thinks about the fretboard and hardware.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice ax


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 10, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Alright, so upon first looking at the Koa I was pretty bummed. It looks nothing like any of the other Carvin Koa tops that I had been looking at. After dropping $400 on a Koa top I guess I expected it to look a lot better than that. It almost looks like plain mahogany to me. I completely understand now why people specify every detail about the tops they want to Carvin. Lesson learned- specify nice top or get the left overs.


 

I'm glad you mentioned that, so I can say something about it without feeling like a complete asshole . It looks more like it's just a koa body, not a figured koa top. I'd be pretty bummed to if I ordered a koa top and got something with so little figuring. I do agree that the back looks mighty tasty, though.

Shame about the top, the hardware and the fretboard "blemish," but at least it plays well and sounds good, right?


----------



## oremus91 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry about the imperfections but HNGD nonetheless! I hope they get sorted out but regardless I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 10, 2012)

did you order a koa top or a flamed koa top? either way, guitar is sexy


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 10, 2012)

thrsher said:


> did you order a koa top or a flamed koa top? either way, guitar is sexy




Flamed Koa top. In fact I had to do a double-take on my order receipt to make sure it reflected what I ordered. But I can't really see a flame at all so I don't know if they goofed or it's just really weak. 

Forgot to mention the specs:

Flamed Koa Top (and matching headstock)
Koa Body
Koa Neck (with maple stripes)
Ebony board, w/ dots
Gold hardware/logo
med.jumbo SS frets


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 10, 2012)

thrsher said:


> did you order a koa top or a flamed koa top? either way, guitar is sexy



That was my first thought, does it say koa or flamed koa on your invoice? It looks like the former based on the top, but if it was supposed to be the latter then yeah it looks like you got screwed.  

Edit: Just saw your post... For the upcharge on flamed koa, I'd be pissed with that top personally if I ordered flamed koa and got that.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 10, 2012)

i feel your pain, i would take advantage of the return policy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah fuck that, that is not flamed at all. Send it back and make sure the do the hardware right!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's the actual order receipt:








I just spoke with Carvin and they're going to have me send pics of everything to them but won't be able to do anything really until Monday. 


* I also meant to say .74 strings (not .84) in the first post.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 10, 2012)

Good call man, hopefully this works out for you


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know how Carvin handles the grading of their woods, I see some SLIGHT flame in a few spots in that top but no way that I would consider that "flamed koa" whatsoever. If you're unhappy with it, you could probably opt for a rebuild since it doesn't look like you had any option 50's in your order.  I'd also bitch about the gold hardware, that tarnished garbage shouldn't have made it past QC, they might have a batch of bad bridges/saddles from Hipshot.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Feb 10, 2012)

If I were you I would return it. That koa top looks just like plain koa, I guess that they just messed the order.

Hopefully Carvin will make it right, good luck!


----------



## Galius (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah I would talk with them and see about fixing any issues you have with the guitar. Im sure theyre customer service take care of you. Though tit does look nice, you gotta get what you wanted. All things aside they do play smooth as hell dont they?


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 10, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't know how Carvin handles the grading of their woods, I see some SLIGHT flame in a few spots in that top but no way that I would consider that "flamed koa" whatsoever. If you're unhappy with it, you could probably opt for a rebuild since it doesn't look like you had any option 50's in your order.  I'd also bitch about the gold hardware, that tarnished garbage shouldn't have made it past QC, they might have a batch of bad bridges/saddles from Hipshot.




Yeah, no opt. 50's. It just sucks so bad that after waiting two months, I'd have to wait ANOTHER two months if they do a rebuild, but there's probably no way around it. I'm glad everyone else is thinking what I am and I don't have to wonder if it's me "just being picky" or something to that effect.

I have a burled maple top one that is suppose to be done March 18th I believe and I'm going to see if there's anyway they can send me a picture of the top on that one because I definitely don't want to go through this again. I hadn't specified anything on that top either, so that has me a little concerned now.


----------



## Galius (Feb 10, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Yeah, no opt. 50's. It just sucks so bad that after waiting two months, I'd have to wait ANOTHER two months if they do a rebuild, but there's probably no way around it. I'm glad everyone else is thinking what I am and I don't have to wonder if it's me "just being picky" or something to that effect.
> 
> I have a burled maple top one that is suppose to be done March 18th I believe and I'm going to see if there's anyway they can send me a picture of the top on that one because I definitely don't want to go through this again. I hadn't specified anything on that top either, so that has me a little concerned now.


 
The other burl top on a DC800 looked crazy so I would hope yours would look just as good.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Galius said:


> Yeah I would talk with them and see about fixing any issues you have with the guitar. Im sure theyre customer service take care of you. Though tit does look nice, you gotta get what you wanted. All things aside they do play smooth as hell dont they?




Yeah man, it's a blast to play on for sure. That's what would make it so hard to send back.

The other burl top was amazing, but I do know that he requested "a nice top" on that one.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 10, 2012)

damn. bummer about the hardware, blemish, and the top. yeah it does look kinda tame for whats supposed to be a flame top. pretty fkn nice otherwise. the backside of that guitar is SEXY!!! i havent seen too many all koa guitars, i bet this thing sounds amazing! good to hear you're enjoying the pickups too.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just looked at a bunch of pictures of Carvin guitars with the flamed Koa tops and your guitar doesn't look like it has a flamed Koa top. I think it looks great but I don't think you got what you wanted.


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 10, 2012)

The guitar looks great. I do agree that it doesn't look like a figured Koa top though.

I am thinking they may have messed up and gave you a regular Koa top. I know for a fact that they don't just hand out the "leftovers" if you don't specify that you want a nice top. I didn't specify anything regarding my quilted top (I ordered online in fact) and absolutely love the top I got: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...86318-ngd-purpleburst-quilt-carvin-dc800.html

As far as the hardware, that seems really strange. Though I believe they are using Hipshot bridges, so if they are poorly coated that would be on Hipshot's end. Personally I stay away from gold hardware because it tarnishes on me too damn easily.


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 10, 2012)

Bummer on the imperfections, you've got me worried now due to the gold hardware... cause that's what I ordered... Happy NGD nonetheless!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, if the return policy doesn't work out, I might be able to fund your next purchase and take this off your hands =D. Gorgeous guitar, flamed koa or not man, HNGD!


----------



## MacTown09 (Feb 11, 2012)

Same build I am getting except I got a spalted maple top! The back looks great. Sorry to hear about that Koa top


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 11, 2012)

ZEBOV does not like this.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Feb 11, 2012)

I feel you, man!
The top really does not look flamed, however you specified AND payed. SO even if it was only for that, I'd try the return and rebuild approach. Bummer about that back of the guitar though, this looks so great 

So now it's officially proven, that even the guys at Carvin are only human, concerning the 8strings^^


----------



## revclay (Feb 11, 2012)

Guitar looks very nice, but I will have to concur with everyone else in thinking that you got screwed on the top. There is some subtle flaming, but I would hardly consider that worthy of a $400 upcharge. The bridge is unfortunate as well. Hopefully you get it all figured out.


----------



## Underworld (Feb 11, 2012)

Seriously I would be pissed if I had pay a 200$ extra to get some flames on my koa top. But as it is, the axe looks fucking awesome. Koa and gold hardware is so classy!


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 11, 2012)

hey if you don't like it you can give it to me  but seriously that sucks about the top and about the bridge you dont happen to be king midas by chance?


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 11, 2012)

out of all the new carvin 8s this is my favorite!


----------



## Brandon (Feb 11, 2012)

Their ten day return policy should take care of this for you. I'm sure they will do another build for you since this one was unsatisfactory. Best of luck!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 11, 2012)

yuureikun said:


> The guitar looks great. I do agree that it doesn't look like a figured Koa top though.
> 
> I am thinking they may have messed up and gave you a regular Koa top. I know for a fact that they don't just hand out the "leftovers" if you don't specify that you want a nice top. I didn't specify anything regarding my quilted top (I ordered online in fact) and absolutely love the top I got: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...86318-ngd-purpleburst-quilt-carvin-dc800.html
> 
> As far as the hardware, that seems really strange. Though I believe they are using Hipshot bridges, so if they are poorly coated that would be on Hipshot's end. Personally I stay away from gold hardware because it tarnishes on me too damn easily.




All the quilts I have seen, yours included, have been amazing. They're always deep and vibrant and matched very well. Better than some certain companies who often tout how great their tops are. That's why I think it's weird that it seems to be hit or miss when it comes to the Koa/burl/and other exotic tops. 

I sent the pictures to Carvin yesterday, so hopefully this will be resolved (or at least in the process of getting resolved) Monday. Until then I can only speculate whether they'll offer some sort of refund for the top and hardware or a rebuild. It's not the end of the world if I have to keep it- it is seriously so much fun to play on right now. Thanks for all the comments dudes, I'll keep the thread updated with what happens.


----------



## elq (Feb 11, 2012)

Carvin has shipped some really shitty "flamed koa". You can search their gallery for flamed koa tops and find examples such as -











I would send any of these back.


----------



## TMM (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, easily the nicest DC800 I've seen. Sorry about the low grade flame, but the guitar still looks killer, IMO.


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 11, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> All the quilts I have seen, yours included, have been amazing. They're always deep and vibrant and matched very well. Better than some certain companies who often tout how great their tops are. That's why I think it's weird that it seems to be hit or miss when it comes to the Koa/burl/and other exotic tops.
> 
> I sent the pictures to Carvin yesterday, so hopefully this will be resolved (or at least in the process of getting resolved) Monday. Until then I can only speculate whether they'll offer some sort of refund for the top and hardware or a rebuild. It's not the end of the world if I have to keep it- it is seriously so much fun to play on right now. Thanks for all the comments dudes, I'll keep the thread updated with what happens.




Well I sincerely hope that they offer a rebuild or something for you. It is definitely a great looking guitar as is, but I can agree I wouldn't be happy with that top after paying extra for a "flamed" koa top. Good luck!


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 11, 2012)

Back it goes. Regarding how figured the wood is its gonna be a crapshoot unless you specify you want a highly figured top. To be honest I would send it back just for the blemishes on the gold hardware. You spent some hard earned cash on that axe, it should be perfect.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 11, 2012)

> Yeah, no opt. 50's. It just sucks so bad that after waiting two months, I'd have to wait ANOTHER two months if they do a rebuild



Some of us have waited years for some orders, two months is easy. ^^


----------



## Erazoender (Feb 11, 2012)

I ordered a figured walnut top on my DC 727 and held my breath the entire time (I can tell you after the three months waiting I was overjoyed to breathe once again) but the moment it arrived and I opened the case, any worries flew out the window. This is what I got: 






Think you just got unlucky mate  The folks at Carvin are very decent, I should hope they fix this up for you!


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 11, 2012)

^aw dude that's just showboatin...


----------



## Erazoender (Feb 11, 2012)

It was obligatory...


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry about the top, but how does it sound? This is the first all koa Carvin 8 I've seen here. Everyone has been getting alder/maple neck.


----------



## 80H (Feb 12, 2012)

B STOCK B STOCK B STOCK WOOOOOOOOOOO

send that shit back bro someone else will buy it 100%. that shit is sexy. how does it sound? seriously, it's koa, let us hear it <3


----------



## Andrenighthound (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks soooo nice. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to see that the top wasn't as wicked as you'd hoped. Makes me nervous for my Flamed Koa lol... its a beautiful guitar though when its all said and done.


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 13, 2012)

Scumbag Carvin


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 13, 2012)

elq said:


>



That actually looks pretty nice to me.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 13, 2012)

LordIronSpatula said:


> That actually looks pretty nice to me.


 
for a < $200 top, kind of. For a $400 top, No.

edit: to clarify, this is what a $175 drop top set looks like.


----------



## elq (Feb 13, 2012)

^ 

This Koa was only a $300 upgrade -


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 13, 2012)

someone is having fun with his new camera 

also, Dat Thorn!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep, flamed koa should have way more figuring on a high-grade piece IMO:


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 13, 2012)

elq said:


> ^
> 
> This Koa was only a $300 upgrade -




See that's what I would have LOVED. I spoke with Carvin about two hours ago and so far it doesn't sound promising since I was told "yeah I saw the pictures and it looked like flamed Koa to me..." We still have to wait to hear back from ...someone, I guess. I still wasn't really told what my options would be. He is checking on my other build though because I told him I was very concerned about the top on that one now. I guess they can't take pictures of it, but he knows what I'm after and can at least tell me if it's what I want. They're suppose to call me back sometime today. I believe they're shooting somewhere around 15% for actually calling me back when they say they will, so realistically, I won't know anything until tomorrow.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 13, 2012)

Personally, I think that is a beautiful guitar, but that IS NOT a flamed koa top & that bridge shouldn't have made it past QA. That has GOT to be a clear coated standard koa body & neck. For the upcharges you gladly paid, I would send it back & have them make what you ordered. Or alternatively, if you like it as it sits, they can refund you the difference of no flamed koa top & discount the gold hardware as well.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 13, 2012)

Yea man, I tihnk you got to drill them for a super-nice figured top (depending onw hat you want). But when I saw this guitar on this thread, I whistled loudly. That thing is GORGEOUS! THAT KOA!!!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Feb 13, 2012)

oh lord


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 14, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> for a < $200 top, kind of. For a $400 top, No.
> 
> edit: to clarify, this is what a $175 drop top set looks like.



OK, you win. 

Where did you find that cut anyway?


----------



## Cancer (Feb 14, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Yea man, I tihnk you got to drill them for a super-nice figured top (depending onw hat you want). But when I saw this guitar on this thread, I whistled loudly. That thing is GORGEOUS! THAT KOA!!!



FWIW, this was my first reaction too. Still is, BUT it's your guitar and you need to be happy. Good news is you have a couple of options to get you there.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 14, 2012)

Like predicted, Carvin never called me back. I called them today and they said something about being swamped and their computers going down. I was assured again that they will get back to me after lunch today when they go down to look at my other guitar (same thing as yesterday...). 

Doesn't sound like they're very interested in offering a refund for the top as so far all they've offered is to send me new saddles to replace the other ones myself. That's really unfortunate, because I was considering keeping it, but now it looks like that won't happen.
Didn't say anything about the fretboard. Didn't really say anything about a refund for the top. Just that they're going to have to get back to me.
Other things that I'm still having issues getting sorted out:
Negative balance on my invoice- needs to be refunded or applied to the other build.
Figuring out what's going on with the top on the second build...and whether or not they have to do that one over.
Wood dimensions for a third....which seems more and more unlikely the farther this progresses as I'm losing interest. 

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## geofreesun (Feb 14, 2012)

it's a bummer to see a carvin like that. would you consider a return? or was there any option 50 on this axe?


Uncreative123 said:


> Like predicted, Carvin never called me back. I called them today and they said something about being swamped and their computers going down. I was assured again that they will get back to me after lunch today when they go down to look at my other guitar (same thing as yesterday...).
> 
> Doesn't sound like they're very interested in offering a refund for the top as so far all they've offered is to send me new saddles to replace the other ones myself. That's really unfortunate, because I was considering keeping it, but now it looks like that won't happen.
> Didn't say anything about the fretboard. Didn't really say anything about a refund for the top. Just that they're going to have to get back to me.
> ...


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 14, 2012)

*sigh* From the moment I ordered my first Carvin (a DC727 with a flamed koa top), I realized that they tend to be strange with their koa, apparently. While I didn't get a bad piece by any stretch (I actually really like it), I didn't get one of those stunning pieces I've seen them putting out and that I was secretly, and perhaps naively, expecting.

I REALLY like your guitar as it is, but that is not a flamed koa top. There's barely any figuring on it. I'm glad you're pushing them to give you an answer, regardless of your decision of keeping it as it is or having a rebuild. I'll keep an eye out for what happens with your guitar(s)!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 14, 2012)

Uncreative123: Interesting...I've never had a problem with Carvin. I'm sorry to hear that this is happening to you.


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very sexy, happy NGD!


----------



## Lirtle (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn dude, I hope this gets resolved. That amount of flame would be a pleasant surprise had you ordered a normal koa top but in no way justifies the $400 dollar price tag.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 14, 2012)

My personal opinion is that you should just return it. Reason brig is that I've kept guitars that weren't just want I wanted, and that feeling is always there at the back of my mind nagging. They build fast, so I'm thinking just return it and reorder without a flamed Koa, since they seem dodgy on the flamed stuff.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 14, 2012)

Lirtle said:


> Damn dude, I hope this gets resolved. That amount of flame would be a pleasant surprise had you ordered a normal koa top but in no way justifies the $400 dollar price tag.


 
Yea, you see they offer it as a "flamed koa top" and I'm seeing the point in the pictures...where is the flame?

Anyway...I want to know what justifies spalted maple and burled maple as being so expensive? (For $400 - I realize that burled maple is endangered and in limited quantites, but what about spalted maple? Man, why is wood so expensive?)


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> My personal opinion is that you should just return it. Reason brig is that I've kept guitars that weren't just want I wanted, and that feeling is always there at the back of my mind nagging. They build fast, so I'm thinking just return it and reorder without a flamed Koa, since they seem dodgy on the flamed stuff.




Man, that's what I'm thinking, but it's a tough decision because I'm kind of in a bind. I've got stuff in the works and I really don't want to be sitting around for a month doing nothing while waiting for another 8 string to show up. If I had another 8 string then this would go back, no questions. And maybe that's my answer...that I haven't been able to convince myself of yet. You did give me some food for thought, so thank you for that post.

And here goes my long-winded venting explanation of current events...It gets weirder every day. I've tried to be as fair as possible with this assessment. So even if it sounds bad, it should be noted that I'm not upset with Carvin at this point. 

Carvin didn't call me back today, so I called them. Spoke with the same guy, who told me the same story that he would call back after going down to the guitar dept. after lunch etc. Five hours later I call back again and he tells me something about how the whole guitar division was done for the day and were gone after lunch or something? So he couldn't look at the other build. And something about a woman who is gone all week that has some significance to some part of this story. I really have no idea what's going on and it just sounds like one excuse after another at this point. I finally made a point of telling him that he/they never call back when they say they are going to. I told him I understand that they get calls constantly about people wanting to know about their builds, to which he agreed that this was an entirely different matter. *Side note- he also told me that as of this week "it was handed down from above" that they aren't going to be able to check on any builds for people unless it runs past the expected completion date. I personally think that's a great idea and it'll probably cut their work-load in half. I was also told all the guitars are running approximately one week behind schedule. 
I only called twice on this build- once to pay off the balance, and the second time to change the shipping to two-day. Which I also told him that they never called me back about switching the shipping after they swore up and down they would. It just magically showed up on my doorstep on the one day a week I happened to be home. 

SO now, he also told me that they're probably going to issue some sort of refund for the top (how much- he doesn't know yet) and they want to send me replacement saddles and have me install them. I'm sure you don't have to be a MENSA member to figure how to do that, but I know myself well enough to know that it won't get done in a timely fashion- if at all. They wanted to send black graph-tech saddles and then I reminded him the hardware is gold...and he said it would still match...and I said no to that. It seems like they are doing everything in their power to not have it sent back. 
Again, all of this- the refund, my negative balance that's leftover, and everything else is all speculation at this point and nothing has officially been done or remedied. I'm told I will be called tomorrow afternoon and *ALL* of my stuff should be resolved by Friday.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2012)

To be honest man, while you're totally in the right, I would just take the rebuild. 2-3 months or whatever it was isn't terribly long right? Most customs take like a year.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Yea, you see they offer it as a "flamed koa top" and I'm seeing the point in the pictures...where is the flame?
> 
> Anyway...I want to know what justifies spalted maple and burled maple as being so expensive? (For $400 - I realize that burled maple is endangered and in limited quantites, but what about spalted maple? Man, why is wood so expensive?)



Spalted and burled woods are harder to work with (as far I know at least), they're supposedly quite brittle.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just a heads up as something you might want to keep in mind, the guy could be (and I'm not saying he is doing this, but just that he COULD be) leading you on to keep pushing things out until you have hit the 10-day return period and get stuck with the guitar since that is their policy. They will accept returns no-questions-asked within 10 days of receipt of the guitar as long as there are no option 50 items on the build, if you go past that you're going to be SOL.  

If you're really not comfortable keeping it due to the top (and I don't blame you, it is still a pretty guitar but if I ordered what you did and got that I wouldn't be happy about it either) and it sounds like they've jacked up charging you for the guitar too, you might want to consider just sending it back for a refund if it gets too close to Friday and they haven't done anything to remedy your issues.  The last thing you want is to end up stuck with the guitar AND not get a partial refund for the top issue.   Something to consider, not sure what day you received this but since the thread was posted on 2/10 even if you assume that was the date of receipt, if he dodges you on Friday (I don't remember if they answer phones over the weekend, for some reason I thought it was only M-F) and Monday rolls around he could give you the same "we'll call you back after lunch..." or "yeah that guy isn't here, he builds the guitars, I'll get in touch with him and call you back in an hour..." line, that's the last chance you would have to get the RMA and send it back. Again, just something to keep in mind as it would suck to get stuck with it beyond the return period and have it eat you up later that you didn't get what you wanted, I've had that happen with orders from them in the past so hopefully if that's the way you're leaning you can learn from my mistake.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 15, 2012)

^ He speaks the truth.


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 15, 2012)

Man, this thread hits home with me! I just recently placed the downpayment for a custom Kelly 7 string from Jackson, spalted maple top. I see more crap spalted tops than amazing one's so I sent my dealer images to forward to Jackson cause I've been so worried about getting shagged, especially at this price point. This is what I sent him LOL:













Hope you get everything worked out man! I personally would return it, at the price you should be more than happy!


Rev.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 15, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Just a heads up as something you might want to keep in mind, the guy could be (and I'm not saying he is doing this, but just that he COULD be) leading you on to keep pushing things out until you have hit the 10-day return period and get stuck with the guitar since that is their policy. They will accept returns no-questions-asked within 10 days of receipt of the guitar as long as there are no option 50 items on the build, if you go past that you're going to be SOL.
> 
> If you're really not comfortable keeping it due to the top (and I don't blame you, it is still a pretty guitar but if I ordered what you did and got that I wouldn't be happy about it either) and it sounds like they've jacked up charging you for the guitar too, you might want to consider just sending it back for a refund if it gets too close to Friday and they haven't done anything to remedy your issues.  The last thing you want is to end up stuck with the guitar AND not get a partial refund for the top issue.   Something to consider, not sure what day you received this but since the thread was posted on 2/10 even if you assume that was the date of receipt, if he dodges you on Friday (I don't remember if they answer phones over the weekend, for some reason I thought it was only M-F) and Monday rolls around he could give you the same "we'll call you back after lunch..." or "yeah that guy isn't here, he builds the guitars, I'll get in touch with him and call you back in an hour..." line, that's the last chance you would have to get the RMA and send it back. Again, just something to keep in mind as it would suck to get stuck with it beyond the return period and have it eat you up later that you didn't get what you wanted, I've had that happen with orders from them in the past so hopefully if that's the way you're leaning you can learn from my mistake.



I did receive the guitar on Friday and that's a really good point. Actually something I had begun wondering myself. If they don't call back today as stated, I'm going to call tomorrow and send it back. Regardless, I'm about 95% sure it's going back unless they were to offer some refund that I couldn't turn down.





Rev2010 said:


> Man, this thread hits home with me! I just recently placed the downpayment for a custom Kelly 7 string from Jackson, spalted maple top. I see more crap spalted tops than amazing one's so I sent my dealer images to forward to Jackson cause I've been so worried about getting shagged, especially at this price point. This is what I sent him LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm almost wondering if I should go for Spalted Maple at this point because of all the less than stellar Koa tops that have been used. It seems like people have had much better luck with SM. If they could ensure it would be highly figured like those above, I think I would go that route at this point. I'd probably have to use those very pictures to illustrate the kind of top I'd want. After looking through the gallery there were only two SM tops without those flames.
Would that be possible for the rebuild? Or does it have to be the exact same thing? I had no option 50s.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 15, 2012)

This thread had me worried about my claro walnut top. I just got off the phone with Eddie Fuentes of Carvin, and he said their current stock of claro walnut is highly figured.


----------



## elq (Feb 15, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> If they don't call back today as stated, I'm going to call tomorrow and send it back. Regardless, I'm about 95% sure it's going back unless they were to offer some refund that I couldn't turn down.



As someone who has returned a few carvins, no need to call, just box the guitar up with a note that says something like "return for refund" and the original order info and ship it back. You'll get a refund in a couple of weeks. It's painless.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's almost the exact custom I would have ordered from them! That looks really beautiful, man! It sucks that they didn't get it right and I hope they make you one with a nice top after you get your refund, but still that is one gorgeous guitar!

Well now if I ever order one from them I'll know to specify that I want the flame koa top to actually be flame koa and to send me pictures of the wood before using it for me to approve.

Happy NGD nonetheless and be sure to post pics when/if you get a new one.


----------



## Osorio (Feb 15, 2012)

It kinda sucks when the company's customer service acts like they are doing you a favor right? I mean, you are a paying customer, the least they could do is treat you with respect. Yeah... 
I hope you can get your refund or rebuild, definitely seems like the best option about now. As others said, careful of the time limit. I would just follow elq's lead and box it all up. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm almost wondering if I should go for Spalted Maple at this point because of all the less than stellar Koa tops that have been used. It seems like people have had much better luck with SM. If they could ensure it would be highly figured like those above, I think I would go that route at this point. I'd probably have to use those very pictures to illustrate the kind of top I'd want. After looking through the gallery there were only two SM tops without those flames.
Would that be possible for the rebuild? Or does it have to be the exact same thing? I had no option 50s.[/QUOTE]

im ordering a spalted maple w a blackburst satin, w a koa body and neck. i love the way spalted looks


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 15, 2012)

Go for it man, get a spalted top! Ya know, I'd originally requested a walnut Burl top as I have a kickass MusicFarm limited run BC Rich Warlock with a walnut Burl veneer top and looove the look. I figured it would be kickass to have a walnut Burl family of guitars lol. I figured if they wouldn't do it I'd get spalted and sure enough they wouldn't. Originally I figured I wouldn't mind as then I'd have two different exotic topped guitars. I will say I was a bit upset Jackson wouldn't do it being what I'm paying, but I got over it lol. 


Rev.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2012)

You could get a maple burl.


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You could get a maple burl.



I just used da googlez, lol, and the maple Burl tops still don't look as cooltastic as highly figured spalted maple or walnut Burl. 


Rev.


----------



## Born4metal85 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey dude! Check how they fucked up my order! But accidentally mine was a happy ending

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-dc727-piece-wood-design-warning-hq-pics.html


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm ordering a Carvin DC800 right now, and I have been debating heavily between a spalted maple top and burled maple top. I've been oding research and polling/asking friends....and I've decided to get a burled top because in my opinion it looks slightly cooelr (it really looks like pure marble or granite but in a wood form) and it is endagered - thus the whole "limited quantities" thing.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You could get a maple burl.




That's what I have for my second build. In a rare occurrence Carvin actually called me back today (left a message because I missed the call) they didn't really tell me anything new about the Koa situation other than to say that he'll call me back Friday about that (which I think is a bad sign and definitely makes me think of HighGain's situation ), HOWEVER he did tell me that he and one of the owners are personally going to pick out my Burl Maple top tomorrow/Friday, so I think I will be getting an exceptional piece and don't have to worry about that now.

That being said, does anyone have any rough time frames for each process of the Carvin build process? I placed that order a month ago and it has less than a month left. So does that sound right that the guitar wouldn't even have a top on it yet? Or does it sound like they're going to have to back track a bit? He had said something about possibly having to rebuild it if it had a bad top....

I don't see any other option other than sending it back now since they won't give me a concrete number for a refund. I don't want to get totally screwed over, so I guess that's what I'm left with.


----------



## elq (Feb 15, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> That being said, does anyone have any rough time frames for each process of the Carvin build process?



No, but I do know that Carvin has a rush order option where they will ship the guitar in 30 days. Perhaps they might be able to rush your burl guitar or at least waive the fee on a rebuild of the koa one.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 15, 2012)

elq said:


> No, but I do know that Carvin has a rush order option where they will ship the guitar in 30 days. Perhaps they might be able to rush your burl guitar or at least waive the fee on a rebuild of the koa one.




That's what I was planning on doing for the re-build/third build. I would have done it on the burl one, but didn't find out about it until about two weeks ago. By that point it was like 6 weeks out so I didn't think it'd be worth it. Definitely doing that on each subsequent build though. Thank you for reminding me- I need to make sure they still offer this. I wasn't sure if they would since they're still behind on everything else.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 16, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> That being said, does anyone have any rough time frames for each process of the Carvin build process? I placed that order a month ago and it has less than a month left. So does that sound right that the guitar wouldn't even have a top on it yet? Or does it sound like they're going to have to back track a bit? He had said something about possibly having to rebuild it if it had a bad top....


 
When building a neckthrough, the top is one of the last things to go on, so the guitar could be very well into the building process. So, I wouldn't be too worried about that part.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 17, 2012)

The guitar went back today. It'll probably show up on the GIS list in a couple weeks if anyone is interested. 

Sort of placed my replacement order today...but they have to call me back to finalize it. Should be a real doozy if I get what I want...


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm going to be getting the spalted maple top on my DC800, but I want it to look really figured. Should I specify that when I order it?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 18, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> The guitar went back today. It'll probably show up on the GIS list in a couple weeks if anyone is interested.
> 
> Sort of placed my replacement order today...but they have to call me back to finalize it. Should be a real doozy if I get what I want...



In stock instruments are typically marked down so you could always just buy it back. It would be like a DIY discount for the inflamed top that they refused to do over the phone.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 18, 2012)

damn man, that had to hurt sending that thing back. that was gorgeous!! oh well, at least its not trash. it will make someone else super happy.

after reading your posts about sort of getting the run around, im glad you were able to send it back.

p.s. mine's on its way to me right now!


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 18, 2012)

MatthewLeisher said:


> I'm going to be getting the spalted maple top on my DC800, but I want it to look really figured. Should I specify that when I order it?



I recommend it.


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow...awesome guitar


----------

